

Before Doom, before Wolf3D, there was Wraith by John Carmack - nevster
http://www.whatisthe2gs.apple2.org.za/wraith/

======
nevster
Also Shadowforge <http://www.whatisthe2gs.apple2.org.za/shadowforge/>

